# 2-fach Umwerfer am Ant(2012) EC03



## triplelag (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit einen 2-Fach SLX-Umwerfer am Ant zu montieren. 
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt der Umwerfer mit dem Hinterbaulager kollidiert. 
Daraufhin hab ich den Umwerfer höher gesetzt und dieses Problem ist beseitigt, doch sitzt jetzt der Umwerfer zu hoch und die Kette schleift deswegen. Das kleinste Kettenblatt hat 22 Zähne. 
In http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/02/arbeitsgeraet-max-schumanns-fatmodul-ant-2012/ wird zufällig auch ein 2-fach SLX-System mit 22 Zähnen an einem Ant 2012 verbaut?!

Die Tretlagerbreite beim Ant ist ja 73mm. Somit wird auch kein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite eingebaut.

Weiss hier jemand Rat?

Danke
Max


----------



## unixgeek (5. Oktober 2012)

triplelag schrieb:


> ich versuche seit einiger Zeit einen 2-Fach SLX-Umwerfer am Ant zu montieren.



Nur aus Neugier: warum denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triplelag (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz.


Um Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen:

-Es war noch nie ein anderer Umwerfer montiert (Rahmen neu)
-2-fach Umwerfer hab ich gekauft, weil ich kein 3-fach benötige
-und warum es so lange dauert? Weil ich bereits 3 Umwerfer probiert habe und keiner so richtig passen will. Und diese Umwerfer jeweils wieder zurückgeschickt werden mussten.


----------



## unixgeek (5. Oktober 2012)

Ah, o.k.

Ich fahre ein aktuelles Ant und das hat "nur" einen 2-fach Umwerfer (SRAM X9). Daher dachte ich du wolltest den Umwerfer austauschen...


----------



## triplelag (5. Oktober 2012)

Cool, kannst du mir mal den genauen Namen deines Umwerfers nennen?
Und vll. sogar noch ein paar Fotos von ihm in montiertem Zustand machen?
Das wäre der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (5. Oktober 2012)

muss nicht bei 73mm Einbaubreite bei HTII ein Spacer nach rechts?
bzw. probier mal den Spacer von links nach rechts zu setzten

bei mir funktioniert auch ein 2011er X9 Umwerfer wunderbar, fahr aber auch eine 26/39 Kurbel


----------



## triplelag (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
ich habe auf der rechten Seite 1 Spacer. Also alles korrekt.

Habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht um das Problem zu veranschaulichen.

Entweder der Umwerfer ist zu hoch oder er kollidiert mit dem Schwingenlager:


----------



## unixgeek (5. Oktober 2012)

So, bitte sehr:


----------



## triplelag (5. Oktober 2012)

Dankeschön!
Wenn ich deinen Umwerfer sehe, denke ich, dass mein Umwerfer nicht weit genug "runter" geht.


----------



## fatmodul (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Max!

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass das was Du verbauen möchtest eigentlich ja keine Zweifach-Kurbel ist. So wie ich das sehe fehlt einfach das große Blatt und Du möchtest 22-32 fahren. 
Den Umwerfer wirst Du definitiv nicht auf Höhe des 32-Blatts bekommen, dafür ist der Rahmen schlichtweg nicht ausgelegt (und nebenbei bemerkt auch der Umwerfer nicht optimal).
Ich empfehle Dir entweder einen 3-fach Umwerfer den Du passend für das große Blatt einstellst (denn dann passt die Einstellung ja für auch 22-32(-44)) oder Deinen Umwerfer zu behalten und auf 22-36 z.B. umzurüsten.

Grüße
Sebastian von Alpha Bikes


----------



## triplelag (9. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Ich werde jetzt einen 3-fach Umwerfer montieren. Das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (12. August 2014)

Guten Tag,
ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem.
Ausgangslage:
3fach Kurbel (FC-M770) mit 24-36
3fach Umwerfer (FD-M771-10)
3fach Schalthebel (SL-M770)

Das ganze stellt sich genau so dar, wie im Post von triplelag beschrieben. Nur würden die Lösungsansätze von fatmodul nix bringen.
Dass der Umwerfer für 10fach ist, kann ja keinen wirklichen Unterschied machen.

Ich habe auch langsam wirklich keine Lust mehr auf den Rahmen, da er bis jetzt viel zu viele Probleme gemacht hat, bevor er überhaupt einmal ernsthaft gefahren werden konnte.
Ich bin kurz davor eine Reklamation einzuleiten.

Bei dem mir vorliegenden Rahmen handelt es sich um ein neues EC03, vor 3 Wochen gekauft.
die Zugverlegung am ganzen Rahmen scheint nur wenig durchdacht, das Steuerrohr war laut SHIS untermaßig, die Zugverlegung für den hinteren Schaltzug um das Tretlager kommt der ISCG Aufnahme so weit ins Gehege, dass die Außenhülle zerquetscht werden würde, die Postmount Aufnahme für die hintere Bremse ist in zwei Richtungen schief, sodass der Bremssattel sowohl am vorderen Ende zu weit außen sitzt, als auch in vertikaler Richtung die Beläge nicht parallel zur Scheibe eingestellt werden können.

Ich habe wegen dem Bremsproblem und dem Steuerrohr bereits mit fatmodul telephoniert. Beim Bremsproblem wurde mir (vor einer Stune) angeboten, den Rahmen einzuschicken, um es kontrollieren zu lassen. Beim Steuerrohr wären die gemessenen Maße in Ordnung.

Den Umwerfer wollte ich vor einer halben Stunde montieren und scheiterte kläglich.


----------

